# Louisiana now charging tax on personal private party boat sales



## pt448

Just found out from a post on tigerdroppings.com that as of April 1, LA is now charging sales tax on private party used boat sales. I know money's tight for the state right now, but to me this seems like an unfair double (or Triple, or quadruple, etc. depending on the number of owners/transactions) tax. Full sales tax was paid on the boat when purchased new. That should be it. 
Just like every trailer I've ever bought was $50 on paper, I predict people are gonna pay a lot of money for anchors and trolling motors and $50 to a few hundred for a boat and trailer. 
Thought those of y'all from here would want to know.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

pt448 said:


> Just found out from a post on tigerdroppings.com that as of April 1, LA is now charging sales tax on private party used boat sales. I know money's tight for the state right now, but to me this seems like an unfair double (or Triple, or quadruple, etc. depending on the number of owners/transactions) tax. Full sales tax was paid on the boat when purchased new. That should be it.
> Just like every trailer I've ever bought was $50 on paper, I predict people are gonna pay a lot of money for anchors and trolling motors and $50 to a few hundred for a boat and trailer.
> Thought those of y'all from here would want to know.


Sucks. You might as well just call Louisiana "Texas". (shots fired!)


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Whiskey Angler said:


> Sucks. You might as well just call Louisiana "Texas". (shots fired!)


Easy now. Louisiana has its flaws, but being like Texass ain't one of them. Texas is nothing more than the Midwest with visions of grandeur.

Nate


----------



## MariettaMike

Mon ami, Awl ya gotta doo is putt da price low on da bill a sell.


----------



## jmrodandgun

The process is kind of crazy. You have to get the department of revenue to sign off before going to WLF to get registration. We have to justify peoples existiance here in La or else WLF would have collected the tax just like the DMV. It's kind of silly but whatever.

Any Louisiana people bought a boat from an out of state dealer? I ordered a new one and I'm curious to see how much of a pain in the ass it's going to be to bring it back.


----------



## pt448

jmrodandgun said:


> The process is kind of crazy. You have to get the department of revenue to sign off before going to WLF to get registration. We have to justify peoples existiance here in La or else WLF would have collected the tax just like the DMV. It's kind of silly but whatever.
> 
> Any Louisiana people bought a boat from an out of state dealer? I ordered a new one and I'm curious to see how much of a pain in the ass it's going to be to bring it back.


Trip to parish tax office with boat sale paperwork, pay tax and get form for proof of payment, another trip to the state tax office, pay tax and get form for proof of payment, all tax and sale paperwork to LDWF for registration (then there's always the DMV for the trailer too). Lots of hoops held by government employees. Good luck.


----------



## pt448

*UPDATE* Looks like the jury is still out on whether this is actually the case. No mention of a 1331 required for transfer of existing LA registration. Only for new boats (dealer or builder), used boats from dealer, or boats brought in from out of state. Some folks still saying LDWF is asking for it, but doesn't look like it's required on the current forms. As usual around here, who knows. My friend's brother's girlfriend's next door neighbor works for the parish so I should be fine regardless.


----------



## Copperspoonfly

In Texas the process is a PITA. To get a title for a used trailer you have to go to the Sheriff's office to get it officially weighed. In San Marcos, Texas they only do this on Wednesdays. It turns out they do not actually weigh the trailer, because all the information is on the manufacturers sticker. The process does not make any sense.


----------



## pt448

Copperspoonfly said:


> In Texas the process is a PITA. To get a title for a used trailer you have to go to the Sheriff's office to get it officially weighed. In San Marcos, Texas they only do this on Wednesdays. It turns out they do not actually weigh the trailer, because all the information is on the manufacturers sticker. The process does not make any sense.


Good ole government at work. And to update, they are collecting LA state sales tax on all boat transactions as of April 1. Proof of taxes paid is required before registration will be issued.


----------



## noahvale

Just bought a skiff. Boat motor and trailer was $3,500. $350 tax. The previous owner lost the title, it was titled in FL where it was made and once a boat in LA is titled, it always will be. So I paid for the new title fees and transfer to me. Owner was in a bind and it was a killer deal so I didn't mind. Got a permanent tag for $70. New registration went up a bunch too. Total out the door at a tag agent with their fees was $747. 
I'm not really complaining, I've had lots of boats and never paid a penny of tax on any of the rest of them.

I started working offshore in LA in '78. I lived outside McComb MS then. I had to pay state taxes in both states for the two years I lived in MS and worked in LA. State taxes on my at the time large income was almost exactly double in MS. And my MS truck tag cost me $180 per year on a $7,500 new GMC. That was a long time ago... My dad is paying $300 a year for his truck tag in MS now.

Taxes a dirt cheap in LA. The only reason they are going up is because the bottom dropped out of the oil market due to overproduction.and outside market pressures. Taxes have always been paid by oil, do the math.

My skiff was custom made in FL. Foam core/fiberglass. 16 ft long, 6 ft wide. Draws 5" loaded, 13" to the bottom of the skeg. 40 Merc 2cyl runs 34. It's still a work in progress, just added a bass boat pedestal seat up front that can be removed. The trolling motor is 55# 12v remote control. Yeah the Yeti is too big, but I already had it. Anyone want to trade me a 35qt tundra for this 65qt?


----------



## bwinkert

I bought a used boat out of state and it was a nightmare. Took almost 9 months to sort it out. Won't do it again.


----------



## jay.bush1434

I paid 6.25% on my boat/motor value to Texas Parks and Wildlife and then 6.25% to the county tax office for the value of my trailer on my last skiff which I bought used, and then on my new EVOx which I had built. That was a chunk of change for sure. At least a part of the taxes paid to TPWD go back towards managing the resource.


----------



## NealXB2003

Greedy bastards (politicians) never met a tax they didn't like.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Whiskey Angler said:


> Sucks. You might as well just call Louisiana "Texas". (shots fired!)


We don’t take kindly to your type around here...


----------



## Capt.Ron

would it surprise you? we already paying 12% sales in Terrebonne parish


----------



## Skinnee

pt448 said:


> Just found out from a post on tigerdroppings.com that as of April 1, LA is now charging sales tax on private party used boat sales. I know money's tight for the state right now, but to me this seems like an unfair double (or Triple, or quadruple, etc. depending on the number of owners/transactions) tax. Full sales tax was paid on the boat when purchased new. That should be it.
> Just like every trailer I've ever bought was $50 on paper, I predict people are gonna pay a lot of money for anchors and trolling motors and $50 to a few hundred for a boat and trailer.
> Thought those of y'all from here would want to know.


Boo


----------



## GitFishin

pt448 said:


> Just found out from a post on tigerdroppings.com that as of April 1, LA is now charging sales tax on private party used boat sales. I know money's tight for the state right now, but to me this seems like an unfair double (or Triple, or quadruple, etc. depending on the number of owners/transactions) tax. Full sales tax was paid on the boat when purchased new. That should be it.
> Just like every trailer I've ever bought was $50 on paper, I predict people are gonna pay a lot of money for anchors and trolling motors and $50 to a few hundred for a boat and trailer.
> Thought those of y'all from here would want to know.


I suspect the few remaining that don't will start soon. They don't here in MS yet. I agree on the unfairness of taxing something every time it's sold.


----------



## Clwise12

Ridiculous


----------



## Monty

pt448 said:


> Just found out from a post on tigerdroppings.com that as of April 1, LA is now charging sales tax on private party used boat sales. I know money's tight for the state right now, but to me this seems like an unfair double (or Triple, or quadruple, etc. depending on the number of owners/transactions) tax. Full sales tax was paid on the boat when purchased new. That should be it.
> Just like every trailer I've ever bought was $50 on paper, I predict people are gonna pay a lot of money for anchors and trolling motors and $50 to a few hundred for a boat and trailer.
> Thought those of y'all from here would want to know.


Florida does, it...always has as far as I can remember. They gig you when you register the boat.


----------



## Steve_e_B

They are getting crazy now!


----------



## 35spline

pt448 said:


> Just found out from a post on tigerdroppings.com that as of April 1, LA is now charging sales tax on private party used boat sales. I know money's tight for the state right now, but to me this seems like an unfair double (or Triple, or quadruple, etc. depending on the number of owners/transactions) tax. Full sales tax was paid on the boat when purchased new. That should be it.
> Just like every trailer I've ever bought was $50 on paper, I predict people are gonna pay a lot of money for anchors and trolling motors and $50 to a few hundred for a boat and trailer.
> Thought those of y'all from here would want to know.


Well then I need to but one before April 1.


----------



## 35spline

35spline said:


> Well then I need to but one before April 1.


Wait a minute, I just noticed the first post is from 2016? Did this sales tax scheme ever go it to law?


----------



## TX_Brad

35spline said:


> Well then I need to but one before April 1.


My guess is your a few years late based on the dates of the earlier posting


----------



## 35spline

TX_Brad said:


> My guess is your a few years late based on the dates of the earlier posting


Yeah, old first post. I I don't think it ever went in to law.


----------



## TX_Brad

35spline said:


> Yeah, old first post. I I don't think it ever went in to law.


Hope so, what a horrible idea.


----------



## Dawhoo

jmrodandgun said:


> The process is kind of crazy. You have to get the department of revenue to sign off before going to WLF to get registration. We have to justify peoples existiance here in La or else WLF would have collected the tax just like the DMV. It's kind of silly but whatever.
> 
> Any Louisiana people bought a boat from an out of state dealer? I ordered a new one and I'm curious to see how much of a pain in the ass it's going to be to bring it back.


I did, had to go by DMV, mail check to state revenue, then take it to local tax office, finally send off to Louisiana wildlife which did 3 weeks ago and still nothing back from them. On hold for 50 minutes this afternoon and call magically was dropped, when called back said to call back at normal office hours. It was 4:22 PM and recording said closing at 4:30….. so yeah it is STILL a pain a few years later


----------



## devrep

one of the biggest government scams in this country is charging sales tax on vehicles every time they are sold. when the vehicle is bought new the sales tax is paid and that should be it. always pisses me off.


----------



## kjnengr

And good luck getting in touch with someone on the phone. Every time I call the registration office it gives me a high call log message and hangs up on me. It's been 90 days and no response on my boat registration and I've been trying to get in touch with them weekly. Finally about two weeks ago, I called another division of LDWF to complain. Someone eventually sent an email that said they are behind on processing. 

I understand that they are behind in processing paperwork, however, my temporary registration is now expired. Hopefully if I get checked, I won't get a ticket.


----------

